# Kennen wir die nicht irgendwie aus der Vergangenheit?



## Nicko1998 (18 Juni 2020)

Und ausgerechnet durch die wurde die Commerzbank aus dem Dax geworfen! Da leisteten die "Analysten" seinerzeit ganze Arbeit! 



> Wirecard: Krimi sorgt für Aktien-Absturz: Minus 60 Prozent in 15 Minuten!
> 
> 
> Die Risiko-Aktie des Zahlungsabwicklers bricht ein – weil die Veröffentlichung der Bilanz 2019 schon wieder verschoben wird.
> ...



Jaja, die "Anal"isten....    





>


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juni 2020)

> Mit aktiviertem Adblocker können Sie BILD.de nicht mehr besuchen


Für Bild schalt ich den Adblocker nicht aus 
Alternative Artikel:
https://boerse.ard.de/aktien/wirecard-wilde-kursbewegungen-vor-bilanz100.html


> Wegen der Verlautbarungen des Unternehmens im Vorfeld der   Veröffentlichung ermittelt mittlerweile die Staatsanwaltschaft München   gegen die Wirecard-Vorstände wegen des Verdachts auf Marktmanipulation.


https://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/aktien/falsche-saldenbestaetigung-wirecard-aktie-bricht-um-mehr-als-die-haelfte-ein-vorlage-von-jahresabschluss-verschoben-wirecard-kuendigt-strafanzeige-gegen-unbekannt-an-8985797


> Wirecard will im Bilanzskandal Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten,   wie ein Sprecher am Donnerstag in München sagte. Das Unternehmen sehe   sich als mögliches Opfer eines "gigantischen Betrugs".


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juni 2020)

> Ex-Wirecard-Chef Markus Braun wurde festgenommen


 https://web.de/magazine/wirtschaft/ex-wirecard-chef-markus-braun-festgenommen-34816372


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2020)

Vielleicht weiß er, wo die 2 Milliarden  sind, falls  sie überhaupt existieren









						Wirecard-Aktien brechen an der Börse dramatisch ein
					

Der Börsenwert von Wirecard ist weiter gefallen. Er beläuft sich nur noch auf etwa die Summe, um die der Dax-Konzern betrogen worden sein will. Die Ratingagentur Moody's stuft das Unternehmen als Ramsch ein.




					www.spiegel.de
				





> 1,9 Milliarden Euro ist bezeichnenderweise auch die Summe, die der Konzern vermisst. Denn im Bilanzskandal hat Wirecard einräumen müssen, dass das angeblich auf Treuhandkonten befindliche Bankguthaben "mit überwiegender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht besteht". Es steht ein Milliardenbetrug im Raum.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Juni 2020)

Lt. Bildzeitung hat Wirecard Insolvenz angemeldet. .


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2020)

https://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/aktien/kein-schneller-dax-rauswurf-wirecard-aktie-bricht-um-knapp-80-prozent-ein-wirecard-stellt-insolvenzantrag-bafin-will-wirecard-bank-aus-der-insolvenz-heraushalten-9008588

Und davon hat niemand gewußt? Er hat sich noch saniert








						Geldsegen für Wirecard-Chef Braun? Aktien für mehr als 150 Millionen Euro verkauft
					

Geldsegen für den ehemaligen Wirecard-Chef Braun? Der festgenommene Manager v...




					www.t-online.de
				




Der Fall (von) Wirecard sprengt alle Dimensionen. Im Regelwerk des DAX ist  ein vorzeitiger Ausschluß auf Grund von Insolvenz nicht vorgesehen.
https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/wirecard-wird-zum-dax-zombie-a-57f54497-c677-4ed1-91b6-35846acd4f28


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2020)

Langsam wirds interessant: https://www.capital.de/wirtschaft-p...-dax-aufstieg-haette-es-niemals-geben-duerfen  Hatte nicht auch Aka Aka vor einigen Jahren mal Post von deren Anwälten erhalten wegen eines Kommentars?


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2021)

> „Geniale Betrüger“ – der Journalist Felix Holtermann hat in einem lesenswerten Buch den Skandal rund um den Zahlungsdienstleister Wirecard aufgearbeitet


 Diese Typen drohten früher mal bei jedem negativen Foreneintrag mit ihren Anwälten!  https://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=74546


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2021)

Journalisten der FT, die darüber berichteten, wurden ignoriert








						Wirecard’s suspect accounting practices revealed
					

FT Investigation: internal documents from the payments company point to a concerted effort to fraudulently inflate sales and profits




					www.ft.com
				



bereits   2015 hatten Journalisten der FT Zweifel am seltsamen Geschäftsmodell








						Wirecard’s suspect accounting practices revealed
					

FT Investigation: internal documents from the payments company point to a concerted effort to fraudulently inflate sales and profits




					www.ft.com
				



2019 steigerten sich die Zweifel
https://www.ft.com/content/19c6be2a-ee67-11e9-bfa4-b25f11f42901
und  die Journalisten wurden  mit der juristischen Keule bedroht.








						Fall Wirecard: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen einen Financial-Times-Journalisten
					

Die Kursturbulenzen von Wirecard schlagen Wellen: Nach F.A.Z.-Informationen hat die Staatsanwaltschaft München ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen einen Journalisten der „Financial Times“ eingeleitet.




					www.faz.net
				











						Enthüllung zu Wirecard-Skandal: Er brachte das Lügengebäude zum Einsturz
					

Wer mehr über den Wirecard-Skandal wissen will, wird hier fündig: Im Film „Die Milliardenlüge“ packen die aus, die den Riesenbetrug beenden halfen. Vor allem der bisher anonyme Whistleblower Pav Gill.




					www.faz.net
				





> Wer mehr über den Wirecard-Skandal wissen will, wird hier fündig: Im Film „Die Milliardenlüge“ packen die aus, die den Riesenbetrug beenden halfen. Vor allem der bisher anonyme Whistleblower Pav Gill.











						Wirecard-Ticker: Betrug begann laut Bellenhaus lange vor 2015 - FINANCE
					

Laut Oliver Bellenhaus begann der Betrug mit dem Drittpartnergeschäft deutlich vor 2015. Alle Entwicklungen zum Wirecard-Skandal im FINANCE-Ticker.




					www.finance-magazin.de


----------

